# repeat set-ups?



## brownie (Mar 5, 2010)

I am fairly new to coyote hunting and wanted to know how long i should wait to go back to a spot ive already hunted.


----------



## PurePredator (Feb 26, 2010)

Personally... I like to give a spot a couple days... but I notice you are from Central Illinois... I was born and raised in Momence.... I assume the country is the same... Very easy to miss a coyote that has responded to your calls... Coyotes in the midwest dont seem to like to just barrell across a open feild... So to answer your question... If you are positive no one reponded, give it a couple of days... Coyotes in the midwest I personally have found that they are very "nomadic" moving a 5-10 mile route that they stay very "on course" to... so this in itself is a great opportunity to use trail cameras... If the coyote is there, every 3 days... makes your paths cross... That is 92% of the game in open farm country... If they are not there... they wont show up... Use of a decoy helps too... Validation of the sounds.. helps bring them out of the Hedge Rows, and other cover...

MIke


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

I have called a spot in the morning with no luck, and returned that evening and killed coyotes from the same location. It is all about the timing. Coyotes travel, so if they are not in the area you cannot call them in - or spook them. Some will disagree with me, but I have no problem with calling the same set twice in one day.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

IMO,.if you make a setup and kill a dog or two, I would let it rest for a couple of days. If nothing shows up and you are confident there are dogs around, keep working it.


----------



## Dawg Caller (Mar 8, 2010)

Good advice from mjllag.....I've called in the morning with no responce but had "that feeling", went back that evening & called 'em in.More than once!


----------



## passthru79 (Mar 3, 2010)

Ive killed 3 coyotes from the same spost 3 weekends in a row. If you have plenty of areas to hunt it wont hurt anything to hunt your hot spots pretty hard.


----------

